# Licks At School, Tell Us Your Story



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Thought this would be fun. William H's post got me to thinking but I didn't want to hijack, for all of us more "seasoned" folks, did you ever get licks at school? If so, I bet you still remember who gave them to you and what it was for. Guess I will start.

In 1970, I got caught by the assistant principal red handed in a slingshot war (you know, just good old fashion boyhood fun) with about three other guys in 7th grade Eisenhower Middle School in San Antonio. Coach Sponholtz administered the 3 licks and he really bared down on the last one cuz I didn't yep on the first two! Worst part of the whole thing was that I had to give Dad the permission slip to sign first.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

lol! Coach Kite and Coach Taylor got me more than once. I learned to not get caught after a few trips to their office. Coach Taylor and I were good friends, but swats were swats when he caught you screwing up.


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

Senior Year 1987. My cousin and I shared a locker basket in PE and it was his turn to go get the basket so we could get dressed and go back to class. After some argument he finally goes and gets it but goes to the locker room door and throws my stuff in the hall. Not one to be outdone, I took his things and walked down the hall around the corner and gave them a heave. He subsequently throws my things a little further and so on until the bell rang. Did I mention that we were both in our drawers? Things got a little interesting during the changing of classes and Coach Morgan, who got a good laugh out of it, convinced us that we did not want to do that sort of thing again.


----------



## podnuh (May 26, 2004)

Don't remember what I got them for (this time...), but remember it was at Johnston Junior High. The assistant principal, Suzan Adams, who was a very small woman. She used both hands and absolutely lifted me off the ground. I had 'pops' from coaches and never got hit as hard as she did.


----------



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

Our senior year, there were only 4 of us in the AG program at Las Cruces High....We were left alone with nothing to do waaay too much of the time. The teacher had a big wooden paddle, painted black with yellow lighting bolts painted on it. It was known affectionately as "Black Mariah". One day when the teacher was gone and we got tired of listening to Cheech and Chong, a couple of the Nimrod's decided to trade each other swat for swat. The 1st guy bent over, and his buddy gave him a mild but painful swat on the arse. When they traded, buddy number two lets go with everything he's got. Just popped the **** out of the other guy. The swatee jumps up, and squats in the corner holding his arse, and HOWLING...OOOO0000ghhhh!!! OOOOOOOOghhh!!! I still can't even type this without breaking into hysterics.....


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL...I have two stories that I can remember. First off let me say that I was voted "Class Clown" of the whole High School two years in a row so I was always cuttin up and acting a fool.

1. The art calss teacher was a really fun lady and she usually was lots of fun, well, this one particular day I guess she was in a mood...several times she told myself and another fellow to settle down and be quite or she was going to go get the principal. We told her to go get him "We ain't scared"! Well, she took off out the classroom door and me and the other guy went and picked her up and carried her back to class TWICE (both times she was laughing out loud), the thrid time she took off we didn't see her leave. Anyways, she went and got the principal and he DID NOT have a smile on his face...his only question was "Three days (suspension) or three pops". Being the tough guys we were we opted for the pops...MAN, that old dude swung that paddle like he was going for a grand slam!

2. My journalism teacher was also a cool guy, one day he was telling us about some of the pranks he did in college, one particular story caught my attention! He told us the story of putting a dear head (freshly killed) in a professor's car. For some reason I thought that was really funny. That day (Friday), after school, I found a dead squirrel laying in the road, I picked it up and tossed it in the back of my truck where it stayed for the whole HOT weekend...come Monday morning it was smelling nice and ripe. I snuck that stinky rodent into school and put it in the teacher's desk. As soon as he got near his desk his eye's lit up and he said "RODERY, What did you put in my desk?" I just smiled and said "Nuttin Sir" and then I busted out laughing. He laughed on his way across the ahll to another class...to get a witness for the beating about to take place. He couldn't quite swing a paddle like the principal but he gave it his best shot. I contiued to laugh as he paddled and so did he.

There were many more times but those are the ones I think I will always remember. I got beat on a few times but I never did get suspended...Mom and Dad never had to know about me gettin paddled but I would have been in some deep poop if I would have been suspended!


----------



## Dani California (Jul 20, 2006)

Truth be told I received my fare share of licks. I'll share this one with you. In metal shop we always played around in Mr. Kimes class. everything from taking the slugs out of rifle cartriges and putting them in the solder iron furnace and hearing them goo bang to throwing pencils and pennies in the ceiling tiles.

This particular time I was dared to cut the wires to the clock. Well I cut em and the whole class got restricted to the classroom because the clock died roght on 5th period. Well we stayed in the classroom for two weeks until the guys started leanin on me to go admit it. I told em heck no yall dared me. Finally i got tired of everyone paying for my mistake so I admitted it. They suspended me for a week and I had to take 5 licks to get back in school. I guess you could say they wanted a piece of my arse. Hopkins said lean waaaayyy over the chair and grab the legs of the chair. He had given me licks before but this time he unloaded. I thought i would never breath again. After the licks he says go see Mr. Kimes he has a couple questions for you. I went to Mr. Kimes and he said i just got one question for you...How in the [email protected]#$%^& did you cut the wires without getting electrocuded?? I smiled and replied...I used those rubeer handled tin snips in the tool crib. I still remember the look on his face today...it looked like he had been hit in the head by a sledge hammer...LMAO. He relies by saying go sit your arse down.LOL

Biggie


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

you always remember your first time........lol

I was in first grade, and myself and a buddy were waiting one morning for the bus, at our neighborhood bus stop. A fourth grader, started picking on my class mate, and throwing pine needles at him, like little spears. I spoke up, and told him to stop, and he started throwing them at me, I started throwing them back, and he stared shoving me around. I used the only weapon I had, my Fonzie lunch box, to whallop him. I continued to whallop him, until he fell to the ground, and my lunch box was useless, so I continued with my tiny fists, and feet, until the bus driver pulled me off of him.

This particular fourth grader had a rep, for being a bully to the younger kids on the route, but his momma must have raised a stink, consequiently, the Principal lit me up. I'll never forget thinking he looked just like Lou (Ed Asner). The only time I never got a whipping when I got home, after getting licks in school. I think from that first time, until my senior year, I averaged getting licks about 3 times a year, and still managed to be a teacher's pet, in most classes.......lol

_ps. maybe there is some correlation there......LMAO!!!_


----------



## MarcusT (May 25, 2005)

In the late 70's I was given six licks with the board by the assistant principle for shooting spit balls through my lunch straw. At that age the paddle looked like a medieval torture devise. Even worse was having my barn door painted red by my dad when I got home.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i was the class clown type, so i used to get licks fairly often in junior high. i was a good kid, but a cut-up in school who felt that it was my responsibility to entertain my fellow students. my teachers and coaches almost always liked me, though.

looking back on it from adulthood, a lot of the episodes that included licks had an air of almost being a game of some sort between the coach/teacher and the boys. a lot of the time it only appeared to be half-serious on both sides, and often the infractions that resulted in licks were just the result of plain ol' juvenile silliness.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

the best one I was ever involved in but didn't actually get swats was when a bunch of us were playing "chicken" with pocket knives. We would throw our knives between each others feet trying to get as close as we could to the other guy without nailing him, but making him flinch. Well, I had already gave up and my Buck was in my pocket and Ed Smith took a big buck knife right into the top of his left foot. He was a pretty big dude and it dropped him like a George Foreman sucker punch. I quick pulled it out, and he was bleeding like a stuck pig. I threw him over my shoulder in the fireman's carry Coach Taylor taught us (thanks Coach) and ran with him to the nurses office on the other side of campus. I was covered in blood by the time we got there, but the nurse put some pressure on it until the ambulance could get there. Mr. Goforth comes marching in right after that wanting to know my part in all this. I explained I just pulled the knife out, and carried Ed to the office. Well, he gets really mad then, and wants to know who did it. I lied and told him I didn't see it, but Ed could tell him if he wanted. When he got back to school a whole bunch of them, along with Ed all got it but no one ratted me out for carrying Ed up front so fast. 

I can only imagine how far under the jail cell we would be for throwing knifes at each other in school in this day and age.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

I got mine three at a time. I don't remember ever getting four licks at one time. Mostly because of my foul mouth. CF?


----------



## EastBound (Oct 5, 2004)

Back in 1974, a sophmore in high school. I did not do my spanish homework. I must have smarted off about it or something. I really do not remember. All I do remember is being sent to the principals office. He proceeded to give me three swats. We had a policy in athletics. If you get swats for something in class you also received swats in athletics. Well, I lined up in our rows for roll call. I then got called up to the front to receive 3 more swats. Well guess what. My dad was a coach at my school. And he had a policy also. If I got swats at school, I was also going to get them at home. Guess what. I received three more swats when I got home. Boy was my backside sore. Believe me, my homework was done from then on, and I promise I never smarted off again.


----------



## refugioco (Nov 13, 2005)

They handed out licks almost everyday at Gillette Jr. High in Kingsville and I took my share. I especially remembering getting licks for...Every wet footprint when leaving the shower in PE....Walking on the grass....Watching a fight, I was in the Safety Patrol and should have stopped it..and Chewing gum in class.


----------



## texjam (Jun 6, 2006)

1970 in Anahuac, 8th grade. Left my football shoes in floor. Cost me 3 licks form Joe Lloyd with a 28" bat sawed flat and handle removed. My mom freaked at my entire bruised butt. Very painful.


----------



## mudhog (May 9, 2005)

Brazoswood high on the last few months of my last year I came in second for the amount of licks in 1 year my total was 43 in one class 1st place was 45 by someone I Don't want to name because he's a local politician now. Once you got about 10 licks you got to sign your name on the paddle and a mark for each lick. One time I put newspaper in my pants because I knew I had 3 whacks coming and it made a hollow thug sound I turned and smiled he hit harder and I didn't hardly feel it, I went to the bathroom to pull the paper out and I heard "When you get all that paper out come see me" 3 licks a day for 5 days with 2 weeks of school left. I never told my dad if I got licks, I just didn't feel like eating sitting down some times.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

remember a good one in Jr High......remember taking a blade of grass , putting it between your thumbs, and blowing on it, to get a high pitched whistle?

I did this during football practice, no big deal, during our drills. One other player tried it while the coach was giving his end of pratice talk......the guy got caught, and got his licks. Then ratted me out. the coach couldn't very well give licks to one guy and knot give them to another, for the same infraction. I got three swats, for whistling through the grass, then got a grand total of 12 more, for beating the rat's arse.....lol.....3 from the principal, 3 more from the coach, and three from pops, with one to grow on.........lol......that was a difficult week sitting in class......


----------



## theotherwaldo (Oct 15, 2007)

I got paddled, spanked, and beat pretty thoroughly in the process of my early education. 'Course, I passed through around twenty-two different schools in order to get through high school. Some I actually went to more than once.

A few stand out: Getting a rubber hose across the bare butt for skipping a day at a private school, the whole class getting spanked because someone threw an apple core at the tracher and nobody would say who did it, and having a paddle broken across my legs for coughing too much.

Paddling was usually a good thing, but some teachers abused this.


----------



## knuttdeep (May 21, 2004)

Drafting class @ Hartman Jr. High 1971.

Can't remember the teacher or why, but he gave you a choce of 30 seconds with a dowl rod or 3 pops.
30 seconds stung like ****,but went away as soon as he was through.
If they would bring back the days a teacher could pop you or worse; send you to your coach for pops and extra stairs,this **** in our schools would all but stop.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I totaly lost count of all the paddlings I got while in school and all the butt whoopins I got at home.. But I have not forgotten all the reasons for them, several I wish not to say..

But the good thing about all the butt tearing I got is the outcome, I am now a successfull, respected citizen and have never had to call my parents to come and get me out of jail!

Every one needs a good arse whoopin at times!!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I got my first of many for a pizzing contest (literally..LOL) in second grade at Santa Fe Elementary. A bunch of us guys were seeing who could make it all the way across the long urinal when the janitor walked in on us. He wasn't a fan of these contests as you could imagine. We all got escorted to the principals office and 2 of the guys who had not competed yet ratted the other 4 out when the principal pulled out the dreaded leather razor strap we had all heard of. We got 3 licks each from the strap and it wasn't near as bad as the ones I got when I got home


----------



## clouser (Jun 14, 2006)

I was in the 6th grade. Mrs. Marino was our teacher. She caught me drawing a picture of a half demon/half woman creature, with an arrow pointing to it that said "Mrs. Marino." She sent me directly to the principal's office, where I got 4 good licks.

In my defense, Mrs. Marino truly was a devil woman...spawned directly from satan himself.


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

I got em every year, was a bit of the class clown, and payed for it, but I remember the worst. Was in elementary and had a coach I couldnt stand, Mr, Pipes, little guy always showing off. One day we had to run a cross country course he had set up, and I HATED running, I was calling him all sorts of things under my breath, but I guess someone sntched me out, cause when we got thru, he called me out in front of the class and asked me what I had called him. Tell you the truth, I wasnt sure which one of the fine profanities he was refering to, so I started naming one after the other, and it was a long list. Well, he was not pleased, and took me in for licks, then when he was done, I got sent to the princaples office, where more licks were to ensue, then they called my mom, and she put the whuppin on me with the RED BELT, not the ussuall everyday spankings I got with the black one, and when dad got home, I caught it all over again. I wish I had heard of the concept of double jepordy back in those days, might have saved me some hide as a young kid.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I said something I should not have said to Coach Kennedy in ninth grade. The Coach was 6'9" tall and gave me 3 licks with the "Heat Machine", it also lifted me off the ground.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

dallasrick said:


> I got em every year, was a bit of the class clown, and payed for it, but I remember the worst. Was in elementary and had a coach I couldnt stand, Mr, Pipes, little guy always showing off. One day we had to run a cross country course he had set up, and I HATED running, I was calling him all sorts of things under my breath, but I guess someone sntched me out, cause when we got thru, he called me out in front of the class and asked me what I had called him. Tell you the truth, I wasnt sure which one of the fine profanities he was refering to, so I started naming one after the other, and it was a long list. Well, he was not pleased, and took me in for licks, then when he was done, I got sent to the princaples office, where more licks were to ensue, then they called my mom, and she put the whuppin on me with the RED BELT, not the ussuall everyday spankings I got with the black one, and when dad got home, I caught it all over again. I wish I had heard of the concept of double jepordy back in those days, might have saved me some hide as a young kid.


if I would have mentioned double jeapordy to my pops, all it would have meant, is that I would have got double the whuppings......lol


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

*7th grade*

I was in the 7th grade at a Christen School in South Daytona Fl. I was caught changing F's to B's. The principle gave me 5 licks with a paddle. Man did that hurt. That was last time I did that.


----------



## hi2utoo (Dec 4, 2005)

Coach Stone, Edison High School late 60's. Didn't find any humor when I annouced that the soda water machine was out of Beer.


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

I got "pops" from Ms. Adams at Johnston Jr high too! she would get a running start and it hurt like ****. The other principal, Duff, got me too. Had a long history of pops with Coach Knoblauch at Bellaire too.


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

When I was in the 3rd grade at Brazoria Elementary Mr. Barrow retired or got promoted. When the new principal arrived a rumor started that he had a high powered electric paddle. I had no idea what it looked like or how it worked but it put the fear of God in me. I was a good little boy that year.


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

7th grade, 1st period Athletics - football season after practice showers in the gym. Me and a couple of buddy's would get a towel full of water and wait for someone to rinse shampoo out of their hair, then throw the towell upside their head. Coach was a witness to a throw and invited me and my buddy directly to his office, no chance to put on underwear or anything. He blasted me and I never acted up again in the showers.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

After reading these posts, I have come to a conclusion. Every person I have met off this board is a first class person, and I think that it is all because you were disciplined as a young child and taught what is right and what is wrong.


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

I got 4 swats after I went off in a game of dodge ball. For whatever reason, as a 5th grader I could dominate in that game. I was the last one standing on my team and there were 3 or 4 on the other team. I got all of them out but one little kid who would basically hide in the corner everytime we played to avoid taking a hit. I'm not positive but looking back I think he was mentally handicap I just didn't realize at that age. Anyway, I standing there just waiting on this kid to get a ball so I can smoke him. Our coach knows the poor kid has no chance and is scared so he tells me to not throw at him until he collects several of the dodge balls. I hold back and the kid gets maybe 8 feet from me and I start my arm back with ball in hand. I hear the coach say "Singletary, don't even think about it".... Needless to say I ignored him and smashed that poor kid right in the face. He hit the gym floor crying and screaming and all the kids watching were laughing it up......horrible of me to do. Anyway, coach unloaded on me after that..... Not one of my best moments.


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I got my first of many for a pizzing contest (literally..LOL) in second grade at Santa Fe Elementary. A bunch of us guys were seeing who could make it all the way across the long urinal when the janitor walked in on us. He wasn't a fan of these contests as you could imagine. We all got escorted to the principals office and 2 of the guys who had not competed yet ratted the other 4 out when the principal pulled out the dreaded leather razor strap we had all heard of. We got 3 licks each from the strap and it wasn't near as bad as the ones I got when I got home


That's awesome.... We used to do that all the time. Looking back I can't imagine what those poor janitors had to go through....


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Got my fair share at Galena Park in the 50s and 60s - all well deserved. Most memorable experience was with asst. principal Bartey (better know as Black Bart). After skipping school, I was given the choice of 6 licks or 6 days working on the lawn at the high school. I elected to take the licks. When he came down on that 4th one, I was looking at the girl working in the next office. The only thing that exceded the shocked look on her face was the noise the paddle made and the pain that went through my butt. All of a sudden, I decided that 2 days working in the yard didn't sound too bad. I think that was the last time I skipped school, too.


----------



## bayquest (Sep 13, 2004)

I was on the swim team at Black Jr High. We were "resting" in the locker room before a swim meet and somebody popped a guy with a towel. It wasn't long before everyone was "popping" towels when the coach walked in. We all had on our little speedo suits and got 3 swats each. We were a sight at the swim meet with our red cheeks.


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

Where is Coach Turnbo or Mr Kolmeyer? Sophmore year playing dodgeball. One buddy says I'm going to throw this ball and hit Coach T in the head. He hit him dead on, well three of us start laughing hard and boy coach T was big man @ 6'4" and all of 3bills. Mr K was a science teacher in Jr high you didn't run in the halls around him or you would getting the board.


----------



## EGT Limited (Jul 30, 2004)

6 from coach Hary with the "Paddle of Death" because someone who looked like me got caught during the "Great Panty Raid" of the Crockett Girls volleyball team 1966. Now days I guess I'd proably go to jail.


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

One of my other memorable moments, we were playing flag football in middle school, and the quarterback on the other team tied his flags to his belt loops. I tried to get him on one play and realized what he had done, so the next play, I grabbed him and slammed him pretty good, broke his collar bone ( same thing I did in a pick up game a year earlier breaking one of Brazosport Highschools Varsity players collar bone) got licks from the coach and princaple, but when I got home and told the folks what had happened, they let it slide, I think they thought he got what he deserved for cheating.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

I was spending 6 weeks in Alternative school during 8th grade for a fight I had gotten in with 2 jerks at school. I get 4 demerits one day and that equalled 4 licks. The principal was in her 70's. I laughed at the thought of her giving me swats. The way it worked was everyone with demerits was called into the hallway one at a time and she gave them to you right there. It was all fun and games until it was my turn. 
I was wearing parachute pants!!!!!!!!! 
Man, swats hurt 10x worse in parachute pants!


Coach Strawberry at Horace Mann Jr High could swat with the best of them. He gave me 3 for throwing my helmet in anger during practice. I never threw my helmet again.


----------



## tiger (Jun 1, 2004)

I wasn't going to say but since it was brought up I will comment.
3rd maybe 4th grade my dog tried to climb on the bus when I got on, the bus driver took a ruler and was slapping my dog in the head"picture ole yeller" but he had pins in his front leg where he got hit by a car and was temporarly 3 legged. By time I got him off the bus I was really mad but I couldn't do anything. My young blood boiled all day,when the bus driver dropped me off she made a comment about my dog and to keep him away or something,I forget exactly but I do remember well, her shutting the bus door and as she drove off I wizzed all the way down the side of the buss with the kids cheering me on! I thought I was the coolest kid on the block "LOL not another house for a mile" till the next day!
I got pops or licks however you wanna call it. When I got home my Mother preached a pretty good sermon and I was more than scared when my Dad got home!
When he arrived and was told the story we went to my room and he made me pull out a bed slat from under my bed,he hit the bed 3 or 4 times told me if I told my Mom what he done I would get 10X that.Come to think of it I still never told her to this day.


----------



## Fishin' Fool (Oct 30, 2005)

Had a few; probably the most serious was for fighting in class. The biggest bully in the school was ribbing me all day. Got to English class and he kept at it. I finally had enough, stood up grabbed him like a sack of potatoes and threw him over the next of desks. I do not know who was more surprised, me, him or the teacher. 

We were sent to the principles' office knowing we were getting swats and something strange happened. When two sworn mortal enemies are sitting on a bench, facing the worst possible penalty a boy can face in junior high, you get to talking and realize that we are all pretty much the same. We sat there and talked and became friends after awhile, then we went in and took our licks and was sent back to class. We were the best friends for several years after that. 

I really believe if they still handled punishment like they did in the old days, these situations would not escalate in violent acts between students. Most fights were a one time deal and you were usually done after that. We all carried pocket knives during those days but never ever thought of using them on each other.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

7th graade Parkview football, coach Debore would push coach Brister across the room in a office chair. With his razzle dazzle he delivered 3 pops.

good times


----------



## muggs (May 21, 2004)

I was no stranger to the "board of education" at school or at home, but one instance stands out. In junior high, Coach Spano was ripping us up about not picking up our wet towels and some other transgressions. Don't remember what I had for lunch, but I was pretty gassed up. The speech was getting kind of long, so I tried to ease one off to relieve my pain. It didn't ease. You can imagine what it sounded like on those wooden bleachers in the middle of his rant. That was my 1st mistake. My second was admitting to it when He asked "Who did that??" I got them licks wearing only a jock and a wore out pair of gym shorts. (I still can see the look on his face when I rattled those bleachers, priceless!)


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I'm 53, and only got 1 pop in school. The fact they were dished out regularly helped keep my in line. It HURTS. It's a shame they don't have them now.


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

I got sent to the office for telling a teacher to stop picking on a student. The student suffered from what we now call ADHD. Went to the office and was told I was going to get a POP for being disrespectful. Told the Principle that he had better not POP me but get into the classroom and see what was going on and ask the other students about what they were seeing. Needless to say they called my Mom and she showed up. Didn't get Popped but the teacher wasn't present for the rest of the week...huuumm that was 7th grade in a private school.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

got all mine at jr. high school. i went to jackson jr. high now jackson middle school i guess. i was there from 1970-73. our asst. principal was mr. swear, coaches were coach gross and coach hermann, also a couple teaches gave them out too, the teachers that didnt want to do it would send you to the ones that would , i guess when they didnt want to send you to the principals office or he wasnt in. one teacher had a paddle that was a baseball bat that had been machined in the middle part he used, mr. swear had one made of plexiglass with holes drilled across it so the air would pass through enabling for a harder pop!! mr. swear would grab a chair and ask u to bend over the back and grab the front under the seat and bammo, and after whatever amount u got and he was done he would shake your hand and say " you took it like a man" had a teacher name mr. cheeseman that gave em out too. one time i was sent to mr. swear and knew pops were coming so i took a notebook and put it back there for padding , after he hit , i went through the motions like it really hur and got away with it,, i dont know what he would have done if he woulda caught me? when the figured out i hated detention staying after school they started giving that,, that cut into my playtime etc,,lol,,, thats when i straightend up !! and as far as what i did to get the swats,,, nothing !! lmao


----------



## Blackgar (Aug 4, 2004)

It would take up too much bandwidth to even begin to tell it all !!!!


----------



## Canuck (Dec 14, 2004)

2cool doesn't have enough space to tell you how many times Mrs. Richardson put her paddle over my backside. I saw her when I was 26 and she still remembered me. Benfer Elementary should be renamed to Evans Elementary!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

9th grade and stupid. Coach had just called everyone together and warned us not to jump up and touch the ceiling tiles. I had never done it and was curious if I could even come close to reaching them. Coach just happened to catch me jumping. Curiosity cost me 7 hard swats.


----------



## Matapanga (Sep 7, 2005)

Westchester JH in Houston. Can't remember Coach's name but he used to make the athletes "present their report cards" every six weeks. We got a "POP" for every N (Not Satisfactory) or U (Unsatisfactory) in conduct. Most I ever got at one time was 7 (7 classes / 7 POPS)

He had a smooth paddle painted green with some holes drilled in it. He painted the name "The Green Weanie" on it. He could swing it with the best of them


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Just to make it short.... My nickname was Leather Butt.


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

On the top of my hand with a horse hair brush......'90 Odom Middle School Beaumont,TX Coach Kibbles


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

I was a Pasadena High School sweathog. Class of '62. I spent the more memorable parts of my last two years in high school in Homer Maddison's (He was our Mr. Cotter) woodshop, a somewhat different culture than the 3 Rs. Getting licks was a kind of unstated competition amongst the boys in Mr. Maddisons shop classes. It was generally thought that those with the most licks were the unsung heroes of the vocational building.

They were mostly in fun. Mr. Maddison had a rough/gruff persona but we could all feel that he cared about us and he related well to the boys in his classes. Any number of infractions would have you grabbing your ankles infront of his desk. The slight sting was always offset by the adulation of the other boys after you "paid up"

I was always a contender for the crown.

But one time I discovered that it wasn't necessarily ALL fun and games. If you ever violated THE CARDINAL RULE, well, that was a whole nother thing. Play time is over. He ain't smilin'. and you might be takin' yer meals standin' up for a day or two. What was the cardinal rule, you ask? You never...NEVER go off and leave a machine running unattended. 

Of all his passions and pet peeves etc, it could be said that THIS was the one thing he was most emphatic about and most dilligent in enforcing. He was determined that none of his boys would be injured while in his class. Those that crossed that line were given to understand just how seriously he took it.

I was working on the bandsaw one day. I had the pieces of my project stacked on a work bench not 6 feet away from the saw. I just turned away and took one step to pick up another piece and when I turned back around there he was. 8 feet tall and holding a giant redwood in his right hand. He wasn't happy. He reached out and turned off the saw and invited me into his office. 

Bad sign. He always gave licks in front of the class. When you got invited into the office you knew you'd had it. I took three of the hardest licks I ever got. The surprise of that level of pain was a shock I'll never forget. But I would never repeat my mistake and he knew it. A few minutes later he was all joking around and everything and when the bell rang at the end of the period he asked me to stay a minute. He told me that he didn't like doing that but he felt it was less painful than someone getting a finger cut off or worse. I told him I understood.

I got plenty more licks from the "ATTITUDE" board but no more of those for-real ones like that. Homer Maddison was one of the best teachers I ever had.


----------



## t-dub (Jun 14, 2006)

Ahh, the memories. Odom Junior High in Beaumont in the early 80s. Coach Bru, football practice, the quarterback gets sacked, so he lines up the whole offensive line and gives us all licks. Nothing like getting swatted wearing football pants in the rain. I also remember the ringing in the ears when he'd whack you in the helmet w/ his paddle.

We used to get grade reports every Friday for eligiblility. Luckily, my grades were good, so I didn't experience much pain, but it went something like this - - 4 licks for a F, 3 licks for a D, 2 licks for a C. I remember some of the more academically challenged getting 24 licks. You could have a choice of one at a time or shotgun (rapid succession). Good motivation to make the grade.

TW


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

muggs said:


> I was no stranger to the "board of education" at school or at home, but one instance stands out. In junior high, Coach Spano was ripping us up about not picking up our wet towels and some other transgressions. Don't remember what I had for lunch, but I was pretty gassed up. The speech was getting kind of long, so I tried to ease one off to relieve my pain. It didn't ease. You can imagine what it sounded like on those wooden bleachers in the middle of his rant. That was my 1st mistake. My second was admitting to it when He asked "Who did that??" I got them licks wearing only a jock and a wore out pair of gym shorts. (I still can see the look on his face when I rattled those bleachers, priceless!)


Gawd, that is hilarious!!!!!!!!!! LMAO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Just before our afternoon break in shop class, I had my wallet out going through some money. The shop teacher yelled out Phillip what you looking at in that wallet? My reply was naked pics of the attendence clerk, who I knew was his wife. That got me 3 pops. 

The only other time I got pops in shop class. We had a light hanging above the shop sink. I had washed my hands and then threw a handfull of go-jo on the light housing. Well the next person to wash there hands was the shop teacher. He looked like he had bird dropping all over him. That got me 2 pops.

SD


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Yikes! I forgot all about the coaches. Well, in highschool I did most of my ankle-grabbing in woodshop but in Jr. high the coaching staff were all a buch of heavy-hitters. Coaches McGaw, Jet, Sailor, etc were the scourge of Jackson Jr. High. I limped out of gym a many a day with smoke comin' offa the seat of my levis. I guess the most frequent offense, even if none stand out in my memory, was the towel fights in the showers. It was a daily occurence and easy pickins for the coaches. All they had to do was listen for the sound of snapping towels and then go in and round up the offenders.


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

t-dub said:


> Ahh, the memories. Odom Junior High in Beaumont in the early 80s. Coach Bru, football practice, the quarterback gets sacked, so he lines up the whole offensive line and gives us all licks. Nothing like getting swatted wearing football pants in the rain. I also remember the ringing in the ears when he'd whack you in the helmet w/ his paddle.
> 
> We used to get grade reports every Friday for eligiblility. Luckily, my grades were good, so I didn't experience much pain, but it went something like this - - 4 licks for a F, 3 licks for a D, 2 licks for a C. I remember some of the more academically challenged getting 24 licks. You could have a choice of one at a time or shotgun (rapid succession). Good motivation to make the grade.
> 
> TW


Was Coach Macalear (spl ?) there in the '80's ? He loved to splinter us at the drop of a hat.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Ah, the memories. Had more than a few but remember one that really stands out. My dad had donated several sets of weights to the school and while headed into gym one day a buddy bet me I couldn't press a set that was sitting in the hall. I did and one of the coaches was hiding around the corner just waiting to nail someone. Good ole coach Bishop - sawed off little runt that never made it past waterboy in his younger days. Keep in mind that there was no rule (that anyone knew about) against touching the weights - that's what they were there for and my dad had given them to the school for us to use. Anyway, I went in the office and SuperRunt reared back and smacked me as hard as he could. The head coach was sitting at his desk with his feet propped up reading his paper when I ripped through the paper and went nose to nose with him. Man, that hurt. I got revenge later though when I was a buyer and he quit coaching and went into sales. Made a call on me and my first comment was "Wow, you're even shorter than I remember - did you shrink?" and it went downhill from there. It didn't take him long to understand that he wasn't going to sell anything there.


----------

